# 9 week old kittens FREE to loving homes



## jan9edwards (Oct 7, 2012)

2x black/white kittens.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Opens the popcorn ...


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

jan9edwards said:


> 2x black/white kittens.


Anymore information than that?


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Is this for real ? Can you give us some more info on the kitts ////


----------



## Tamiyamumma (Sep 13, 2012)

Going to share that popcorn :001_tongue: x


----------



## jan9edwards (Oct 7, 2012)

Litter trained & eating solids. Extremely friendly & been handled lots. Used to having lots of hugs & kisses too! 2 left of a litter of 4. Pictures anyone??


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

jan9edwards said:


> Litter trained & eating solids. Extremely friendly & been handled lots. Used to having lots of hugs & kisses too! 2 left of a litter of 4. Pictures anyone??


Really? Do they belong to you? Has mum now been neutered?


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

What happened with these ones http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/272781-loving-home-needed-12-month-b-w-sisters.html


----------



## Tamiyamumma (Sep 13, 2012)

This stinks don't it!!


----------



## jan9edwards (Oct 7, 2012)

Yes. Mother will be neutered but not allowed out at moment 
Pics attached - hopefully!!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

jan9edwards said:


> Yes. Mother will be neutered but not allowed out at moment
> Pics attached - hopefully!!


arrh very cute where are you based?


----------



## jan9edwards (Oct 7, 2012)

Yes - as first ever posting - mother & aunt are looking for new homes too as we are moving abroad sadly . Nothing sinister going on believe me!!


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Will the kittens be neutered before going to new homes and nine weeks is a bit young, better to let go at twelve plus, also will they be de-flead and wormed??


----------



## jan9edwards (Oct 7, 2012)

Based in West London!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

jan9edwards said:


> Based in West London!


bare with us here there is lady on here taking in reasues will ask her for you.if you leave here before you do leave your email address orsomething.


----------



## jan9edwards (Oct 7, 2012)

Defleed & wormed. Too young for neutering in my opinion - best to wait for loving new home to decide
[email protected]


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

jan9edwards said:


> Defleed & wormed. Too young for neutering in my opinion - best to wait for loving new home to decide
> [email protected]


I imagine the lady will email you if she can take them iv let her no so check your email tonight or in morning.


----------



## jan9edwards (Oct 7, 2012)

Response to Nicola123 - of course they belong to me!!!


----------



## jan9edwards (Oct 7, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> I imagine the lady will email you if she can take them iv let her no so check your email tonight or in morning.


Thanks for your help - much appreciated. Donation to Pet Forum will be made.


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

jan9edwards said:


> Response to Nicola123 - of course they belong to me!!!


I wondered at first whether it was you posting as a re-homer, then as lack of info and the other post you made whether it was real to be honest! I hope cc can help with them..


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

> Thanks for your help - much appreciated. Donation to Pet Forum will be made.


jan9edwards stick around we will try to get you the kitties rehomed.


----------



## jan9edwards (Oct 7, 2012)

nicolaa123 said:


> I wondered at first whether it was you posting as a re-homer, then as lack of info and the other post you made whether it was real to be honest! I hope cc can help with them..


Thx - forum world is all new to me!!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

jan the lady 'catcoonz' is on now you will have your answer soon.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi, yes i can take both kittens for you.
are they 9 weeks old as the photo shows blue eyes so i would think younger, but then i know they are yours and you can confirm the age.
i am happy to have them, vaccinated and neuter.xx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Theres 4 cc mum and aunt too.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

jan you cant pm till you have mmade 25 posts


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

what date are they moving. if they are neutered first i can rehome them quicker or if they can wait 2 weeks will give me more time but i will not refuse any of them. xxx


----------



## jan9edwards (Oct 7, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Hi, yes i can take both kittens for you.
> are they 9 weeks old as the photo shows blue eyes so i would think younger, but then i know they are yours and you can confirm the age.
> i am happy to have them, vaccinated and neuter.xx


Photos are not current (this week) - we have taken hundreds over the weeks! They were born mid September. Do you need me to vaccinate & neuter or not ? X
Where you based catcoonz?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> what date are they moving. if they are neutered first i can rehome them quicker or if they can wait 2 weeks will give me more time but i will not refuse any of them. xxx


Dont no cc they must be distracted in a thread some where will go peek now. ETA oh ya there.


----------



## jan9edwards (Oct 7, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> jan you cant pm till you have mmade 25 posts


Thx WLB! Your cats are soooooooooo beautiful by the way!!
Will be pm'ing soon at this rate


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

jan9edwards said:


> Photos are not current (this week) - we have taken hundreds over the weeks! They were born mid September. Do you need me to vaccinate & neuter or not ? X
> Where you based catcoonz?


If you could vaccinate and neuter then that would definitely help the rehomimg process. I am pleased you came on the forum and found people who could genuinely help.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

if you have time to neuter mum and aunt that would be good but then they stay with you for 2 weeks to recover, then i can rehome them.
kittens i can take now, thats not a problem.
if you cant have mum and aunt for 2 weeks due to moving i can rearrange 3 rescues coming in for the following week.


----------



## jan9edwards (Oct 7, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> what date are they moving. if they are neutered first i can rehome them quicker or if they can wait 2 weeks will give me more time but i will not refuse any of them. xxx


My husband going soon so all rather manic! 
Do you want kittens soon by weekend & mother & aunt in couple weeks or vice versa?? Xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

kittens now as i can get these rehomed soon before i stop rehoming before xmas.
adults if you could neuter would save the rescue some penny's i would be greatful but dont feel i cant take them as i will.


----------



## jan9edwards (Oct 7, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> if you have time to neuter mum and aunt that would be good but then they stay with you for 2 weeks to recover, then i can rehome them.
> kittens i can take now, thats not a problem.
> if you cant have mum and aunt for 2 weeks due to moving i can rearrange 3 rescues coming in for the following week.


Cc- brilliant! Can you let me have details so can bring kittens over. Can wait ten days for mother/aunt in meantime.
Xx


----------



## jan9edwards (Oct 7, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> kittens now as i can get these rehomed soon before i stop rehoming before xmas.
> adults if you could neuter would save the rescue some penny's i would be greatful but dont feel i cant take them as i will.


As mentioned in my earlier thread will donate to Pet Forum and / or rescue xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

thankyou. yes kittens now will be great.
PF how do i get my details to somebody who doesnt have enough posts. help


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

If you booked mum and aunt in to be done this week they would be fully recovered in 10 days. It really is a relatively straightforward procedure and it would be a massive help to catcoonz.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

jan9edwards said:


> Cc- brilliant! Can you let me have details so can bring kittens over. Can wait ten days for mother/aunt in meantime.
> Xx


If you phone your vet in the morning you should have plenty time to have mum and aunt neutered before CC is in a position to take them.It will be so much better for them to recover in familiar surroundings,not to mention cutting the costs for the rescue.

really must learn to type quicker


----------



## jan9edwards (Oct 7, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> thankyou. yes kittens now will be great.
> PF how do i get my details to somebody who doesnt have enough posts. help


How many posts do I need to get pm??


----------



## jan9edwards (Oct 7, 2012)

jan9edwards said:


> How many posts do I need to get pm??


Nearly there!! Few more posts!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

jan9edwards said:


> Nearly there!! Few more posts!


Pop down to the intro site and just say Hi to new members.Your posts will soon mount up.


----------



## jan9edwards (Oct 7, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> thankyou. yes kittens now will be great.
> PF how do i get my details to somebody who doesnt have enough posts. help


Is Laurac your assistant at rescue?? Will call vet but usually 3 week wait in my area from past & friends experience. Don't worry I will help pennies xx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

jan9edwards said:


> How many posts do I need to get pm??


25 think it is


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

i have many people helping me with the rescues.
phone the vet in the morning and just check maybe they can fit them in...if not i will have my vet do it but my vet charges £60 per female and thats with the discount otherwise its £98 each.
cats do recover quicker in their own homes...dont forget the adults will need to be outside and its really not fair for them to recover from a big operation outside, they need to be kept warm and as i have kittens indoors..which yours will be indoors aswell makes room slightly tight.


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

jan9edwards said:


> Is Laurac your assistant at rescue?? Will call vet but usually 3 week wait in my area from past & friends experience. Don't worry I will help pennies xx


Definitely not! Just an interested observer and a fan of catcoonz's work. Where do you live? I love in a teeny town but we have 3 vet practices, all who would only need a few days notice to do a spay. I am sure my town isn't an anomaly.


----------



## jan9edwards (Oct 7, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> i have many people helping me with the rescues.
> phone the vet in the morning and just check maybe they can fit them in...if not i will have my vet do it but my vet charges £60 per female and thats with the discount otherwise its £98 each.
> cats do recover quicker in their own homes...dont forget the adults will need to be outside and its really not fair for them to recover from a big operation outside, they need to be kept warm and as i have kittens indoors..which yours will be indoors aswell makes room slightly tight.


Will call vet in morning & let you know. Hope to see you w/end with kittens? Saturday any good or Friday eve??


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

i will stay online until you have pm'd me then im off to bed. got to be at work 4am.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

jan9edwards said:


> Is Laurac your assistant at rescue?? *Will call vet but usually 3 week wait in my area from past & friends experience*. Don't worry I will help pennies xx


Just phone around different vets.There will be one able ,I'm sure,to fit you in.It is quite a common thing for people to use other vets for vaccination and neutering as sometimes their own vets can be a bit more expensive.I'm sure you would much rather your 2 cats had their op's and recovered in familiar surroundings, before being rehomed.


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

I've pmed you x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

jan9edwards said:


> Will call vet in morning & let you know. Hope to see you w/end with kittens? Saturday any good or Friday eve??


friday evening would be perfect for me, sadly i have a weekend of hard work 4am - 10pm getting racehorses ready for their next race.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> i will stay online until you have pm'd me then im off to bed. got to be at work 4am.


Thats not good cc 4am ..stinger!


----------



## jan9edwards (Oct 7, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> i will stay online until you have pm'd me then im off to bed. got to be at work 4am.


Am up myself at 5! My usual curfew is 9pm  
Can I pm you??


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

yes, whilst your cosy in bed im in the rain riding nutty horses....i love my job. xx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

jan9edwards said:


> Am up myself at 5! My usual curfew is 9pm
> Can I pm you??


no 3 more


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

you need more posts. go to any post just say lovley cats or something for 5 more posts then we are there.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> yes, whilst your cosy in bed im in the rain riding nutty horses....i love my job. xx


Is that wot u do cc,nice job just not at that time o clock


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

I pMed your email address to catcoonz Jan.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

i ride everyday and i love it, not so keen watching the poor things race though, thats the sad part when they fall and get injured, poor sods.

ok, ive kindly been informed i have your email address, so will email you now. xx


----------



## jan9edwards (Oct 7, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> i ride everyday and i love it, not so keen watching the poor things race though, thats the sad part when they fall and get injured, poor sods.
> 
> ok, ive kindly been informed i have your email address, so will email you now. xx


Thx cc - night night & be in touch tomo xx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> i ride everyday and i love it, not so keen watching the poor things race though, thats the sad part when they fall and get injured, poor sods.
> 
> ok, ive kindly been informed i have your email address, so will email you now. xx


whoops could have given you that half hour ago


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

ive emailed you now, so email back when you have time.
dont worry if you dont get a reply from me until 11am as im working. xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> whoops could have given you that half hour ago


well tell that to the 4 week old mc kitten who's happily running around the lounge. xx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> well tell that to the 4 week old mc kitten who's happily running around the lounge. xx


lol ditto but shes 11 wk


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

hes definitely 4 weeks and a little mischief.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> hes definitely 4 weeks and a little mischief.


Awww thats sweeeeeeet,iv got babbie asleep on me so cant take one.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> lol ditto but shes 11 wk


why havent i seen pics of this beautiful 11 week old baby girl.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> why havent i seen pics of this beautiful 11 week old baby girl.


you will have but not recent..here


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

bless, i want one now...do you want to swap.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> bless, i want one now...do you want to swap.


Go on then


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

photo of Bentley on Grace Haven thread (adoption page)


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

Where are you based jan9edwards x


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

danniandnala said:


> Where are you based jan9edwards x


Based in West London!


----------



## jan9edwards (Oct 7, 2012)

danniandnala said:


> Where are you based jan9edwards x


In richmond


----------

